# Getting Music Library In Order



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey all, so I love my Google Music, but one thing I've learned is that since my music library is kind of a mess, it's rough to navigate through my music to get what I want.

I've been using MediaMonkey, but it's a process and a half.

I'm curious if there are any suggestions on a good program to use to help me get things in order.
Album art and other metadata.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I use a program called MP3Tag to edit all my metadata and add album art. 
I think it is similar to Media Monkey but for some reason I like using it more... 
and I would die if my media folder or Google Music was out of order


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

alot of spare time and weed through it all lol... thats what i did







i haz 19000 songs "UGH" anyway i went through it all and thumbs uped the stuff i wanted to find later


----------

